# Back in Business



## pirate (Oct 1, 2007)

It's been a while since I did any rod building since the ugly divorce I just finished up on but I have recently started back up the rod building business/hobby that I have had for quite a few years. I am looking forward to doing business with any and all of our great Gulf Coast Fishermen/Fisherwomen in the future. I can be reached at 850-516-6408 if anyone is interested in getting a new rod done or rebuild on your pre-existing rods let me know.
Colin's Custom Rods
Gulf Breeze, FL


----------

